# Depois do chroot

## martimt

Boa tarde.

Estou instalando o gentoo, mas depois da fazer o chroot, volta o prompt para livecd e não tem como mudar para /mnt/gentoo. A msg diz : 

bash: cd: /mnt/gentoo: no such file or directory.

Qualquer ajuda será bem vinda.

----------

## drahcir9

Você digitou corretamente o comando: "# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" ?

Depois disso o meu nunca deu erro. Já estava dentro. Apenas executo o export /etc/profile e não tenho problema nenhum.

----------

## martimt

 *drahcir9 wrote:*   

> Você digitou corretamente o comando: "# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" ?
> 
> Depois disso o meu nunca deu erro. Já estava dentro. Apenas executo o export /etc/profile e não tenho problema nenhum.

 

Sim, mas obrigado assim mesmo.

Quando estou no chroot, consigo entrar na internet, mas o comando emerge nao funciona, quando consigo entrar no mnt/gentoo, emerge funciona, mas a internet nao entra.

----------

## Scall

Olá martimt,

se ainda não resolveste, terias que dar mais informações senão é difícil achar uma solução (o mesmo vale para esse tópico). O emerge não funciona OK, mas que erro dá?

Lembra-te que quando não dares bastante informações algumas pessoas vão simplesmente ignorar a tua mensagem. Então, por favor, inclui sempre todas as mensagens de erro e eventuais arquivos de log.  :Exclamation: 

----------

## freebird2

sim, vc não pode esquecer de copiar o arquivo resolv.conf de /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf para /etc/resolv.conf.

 # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf 

Para sair do chroot e voltar, apenas use o EXIT.

Abss

FreebirdLast edited by freebird2 on Mon Jul 13, 2015 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freebird2

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-e-usando-o-Gentoo-GNU-Linux/

----------

